# Check mine out!!



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey guys go here and tell me what you think abotu my car.. any feed back is welcome..

finally get to post some pics of her.. hope you enjoy

http://phattyb13.nissanpower.com/photo.html

peace

ps the bottom 4 rows of pictures are the most recent.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

looks great
to bad my car isnt the SE, cause i love those seats/tails/spoiler


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I wish I had a tachometer  .

Nice car, I hope to see it Saturday!


----------

